

Why Is the Internet So Infuriatingly Slow? - robg
http://www.slate.com/id/2199368/pagenum/all/#page_start

======
watmough
One possible reason is when pages lock-up due to ad-block blocking google
analytics.

I just ran into this, and turning off ad-block has resulted in ads practically
everywhere. I had no idea!

